# ultegra 10-sp crank with 9-sp drivetrain?



## godsey (Nov 14, 2006)

sorry--i know these compatibility questions have already been asked in a gazillion different ways. 

that said...

i'm buying a 2001 bike with its original 9-speed ultegra group in very good shape. i prefer external bottom-bracket bearings. if i buy a 2007 ultegra 10-sp crank and bottom bracket set, and keep the rest of the 9-sp drive stuff (STI shifters, derailleurs, chain), everything should work OK? 

thanks for any insight.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

yes...no problem


----------



## godsey (Nov 14, 2006)

thanks.


----------



## carbon13 (Dec 23, 2007)

l road with that set up for a couple of months and had no problems.
The hole set up of the newer cranks and chain wheels versus the old octa link is much better.
ps one mechanic at my lbs didnt believe it was compatible?


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

But, are you better off with 9speed or 10 speed chain?


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

carbon13 said:


> l road with that set up for a couple of months and had no problems.
> The hole set up of the newer cranks and chain wheels versus the old octa link is much better.
> ps one mechanic at my lbs didnt believe it was compatible?



Many bike mechanics don't believe that they are compatible. This is a common thing.


----------

